# Fußball Bundesligalivestreams



## §Alptraum§ (1. August 2009)

Hab folgendes im Internet gefunden http://www.digitalfreetv.de/.
Nun meine Frage: Ist das vertrauenswürdig?

Ich meine, kann ich damit alle Fußballbundesligaspiele empfangen?

Nutzen die sky oder ähnliches.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2009)

Hallo!

Erotik ohne Abo-Gebühren als Live-Stream per Internet und dieses auch noch 100% legal?
Seriös kann es nur sein wenn sie überprüfen ob der Zuschauer die jeweilige Sendung gemäss den entsprechenden Altersfreigaben (FSK) überhaupt sehen darf.

500 Premium-Sender. Premium?
Bessere Bildqualität. Und wer bezahlt das alles?
Da habe ich persönlich meine Bedenken dass die Seite seriös ist.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse:
Dass Du alle Bundesligaspiele sehen kannst, bezweifel ich.
Zumindest nicht "live".
Denn i.d.R. bekommt ein Sender die exklusiven Ausstrahlungsrechte für Live-Übertragungen.
Und sowas wird wohl kaum einen unbekannten Online-Anbieter zugute geschrieben.
[/edit]


----------



## smileyml (1. August 2009)

> Welche Sender kann ich empfangen?
> 
> Mit Digital Free-TV können Sie hunderte digitale TV- und Radiosender empfangen und so z.B. Sport, Filme, TV-Serien und Erotik gratis ansehen. Die Verfügbarkeit der Streams liegt jedoch ganz in der Verantwortung der jeweiligen Sender und kann daher von Zeit zu zeit schwanken.



Meines Erachtens kannst du damit "lediglich" digitales Fernsehen empfangen. Also vergleichbar mit DVB-T, DVB-C bzw. DVB-S.
Und daher denke ich wird es sich ebenso verhalten mit der Bundesliga. Wenn du also keinen Vertrag mit einem Sender hast, der die Übertragungsrechte besitzt, wirst du auch da keine Bundesligaspiele gucken können.
Es wird sich standardmäßig auf das digitale Programm der Öffentlich Rechtlichen Sender beschränken - also was den deutschsprachigen Raum angeht.
Für alles weitere sind, wie auch bei den anderen Alternativen, gesonderte Verträge notwendig. Daher denke ich lohnt das nicht und man sollte stattdessen eher zu Sky greifen, wenn man die Spiele unbedingt LIVE sehen mag. Darüberhinaus ist bei Sky das Bild qualititativ sicher um Welten besser.

Grüße Marco


edit: Da nichts davon da steht welches Senderspektrum das Angebot umfasst, kannst du mit ca. 20 Werbekanälen (deutschsprachig) rechnen und Radiosender gibt es auch ordentlich viele, die sicher bei der Zahl ihren Teil beisteuern. Die Sender von ARD und ZDF umfassen auch locker zweistellige Zahlen. Und dann ist über die Landesgrenzen ähnliches Wirr Warr an fragwürdigen Sendern. Seriös ist die Seite sicherlich in Ihrem Angebot - nur leider sagen sie nicht so recht was man für sein Geld bekommt. Und wo das hinführen wird/kann, habe ich versucht anzudeuten.


----------

